# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Почему?!

## GraySY

Почему у Вас так мало офф топа? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Не уж то на этом ресурсе только работают? Или у Вас скрытый раздел для побалтушек?))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

А что, давайте разовьем. Мы совершенно не против поболтать.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Только не игру "досчитай до миллиона", пожалуйста.  :Cheesy:

----------


## GraySY

Ну можно сделать пару интересных опросов :Smiley: 
Например мне всегда было интересно, кто умудряется "хватать" вирусы. Я за всю жизнь на личный комп-р наверно 1 раз kido принёс и то с работы  :lol: 

Можно тему "Кино" высказаться о недавно просмотренных шедеврах или наоборот))
А если по играм то например ассоциация, довольно забавно получается, особенно на примере длинной цепочки, страниц через дцать смотреть куда ушло первоначальное слово  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> кто умудряется "хватать" вирусы.


Не кто, а как вы имеете в виду? Этот вопрос уже задавали сотни раз и никто не знает ответа на него. 




> Можно тему "Кино" высказаться о недавно просмотренных шедеврах или наоборот))


Если эта идея будет развиваться, я только за.

----------


## GraySY

Нет, мне интересны были именно "кто". Т.е. профессии, а как это уже другая история и общие ответы на неё есть - не внимательность, жажда "халявы", отсутствие антивируса или устаревший, равно как и с устаревшими базами и т.д.

Ну развитие "флуда" сильно сказано))) Всё зависит от постоянного контингента по большей части...
Хотя может и уместней было бы околоITшные темы, хоть и оффтопные  :Cheesy:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*GraySY*, Специфика у нас такова, что люди в основном заходят с конкретной проблемой и интересуются, как её решить. Времени на остальные форумы нет.

----------


## GraySY

ну тогда проехали)

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*GraySY*, Теперь вы знаете секрет раздела оффтоп.

----------


## GraySY

*Никита Соловьев*, да я вроде бы и так знал )
Но опросник по профессиям всё равно хотелось бы увидеть :Cheesy:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Но опросник по профессиям всё равно хотелось бы увидеть


Всё доступно, дерзайте!

----------


## Тукидайдс

Большинство вирусов спрятано на порно сайтах. Потому что там очень много народу ошивается.

----------


## Паттттт

Неа. Большинство вирусов замаскированы под полезные программы. При скачивании такой программы и запуска её экзешного файла и залетают вирусы на компьютер.

----------

